# Me and Omega-3



## Caedmon (Dec 14, 2003)

Just some ramblings on why I decided to supplement my diet with Omega-3s.

Omega-3 fatty acids are a type of "good" fat that can improve heart function, but it has gotten attention as being good for the brain wrt mood. After some searches on PubMed and Google I decided that it was worth a try to supplement my diet with fish oil pills to increase the amount of omega 3s in my diet.

I found out a lot of stuff I didn't know. I'm sorry that much of what I'm about to write, I have no references for. This is stuff that's stored in my head, not on a document. So I could be wrong.

The human brain is made up of about 60% fat and needs omega-3s to function. Most of our modern diets contain a high ratio of omega-6s to omega-3s, which is a less efficient material with which to maintain neuronal tissue health. O3s may regulate mental health problems because neuronal cell membranes are healthier when they are composed of O3s than O6s.

O3s are implicated to play a role in a number of neurotransmitter systems: serotonin, dopamine, muscarine, and leptin. For some reason I found lots of information on dopamine in particular, that it can regulate dopamine systems in the prefrontal cortex and the mesolimbic system, as well as regulate subtype ratios of dopamine. O3s also play a role in cell-to-cell signaling process. I found some evidence of O3s working to 'differentially modulate' glutamate transporter subtypes, which is actually a pretty big deal if true, if you know about glutamate and what it does. As a mood stabilizer, O3s seem to work like calcium channel blockers. That's one way that some mood stabilizers and antimanics work.

There have been many studies on O3 supplementation for mood disorders, but most are open-label studies which always create artificially high numbers. Same deal as a mood stabilizer in bipolar. I don't know how strong the evidence is for schizophrenia. There have been a handful of double-blind placebo studies. The open-label studies are *I think* strongest in support of unipolar depression (just plain more studies). Given the possible and likely implications of the in vitro studies though I thought it was a good choice as an OTC mood stabilizer/ antidepressant for me. (BTW I bounced this stuff off my shrink and he basically smiled and said, "yeah, give it a try.")

I find that enterically coated fish oil pills, bought in bulk, give me the best bang for my dollar without side effects. Flax seed oil doesn't have the same data backing it (which doesn't mean it doesn't work, but I just trust fish oil more), plus flax is more expensive so that was a no-brainer.

Dosing is where people get confused. First of all the data is contradictory. Too much can actually impair mood and too little does you no good; also, there isn't an agreed-upon amount for people to take. The big range I've seen is that you should take anywhere from 1.5-6 grams per day of combined EPA and DHA. EPA and DHA are the active ingredients. It's not "1.5-6 g of fish oil", it's 1.5-6 g of EPA/DHA. That may mean taking many pills per day, so if you don't swallow pills well then maybe the oil (fish or flax seed) is a better choice.

So far I think that most people will do best at a range of about 3-5 grams of EPA/DHA. If you are on a low fat diet you could drop that down to 2 or 1.5 g but that would have to be a fairly low fat diet, most of us don't follow such a thing even if we say we do. I am evaluating 3 g right now. I don't think the ratio of EPA and DHA matters too much. I would say that it's probably best just to get a little more EPA than DHA. I've found some info that shows that both of them serve critical roles so I would try to get about a 3:2 ratio of EPAHA, or at least about 50/50.

It can take up to 3 months for O3 supplementation to kick in. That makes sense because it takes time for cell membranes to replenish themselves with new nourishment.

At 3 g/day this regimen will cost me about $10 a month; cheap versus most prescription drugs, and many OTC mood supplements, so I don't mind. So far I have had zero side effects.


----------



## perfectlycalm (Nov 15, 2005)

I've been taking omega 3 for 6 months. I take 2 grams a day. Here's what I have noticed with it:

My depression is a little better, maybe, not a lot though. But my anxiety symptoms are reduced a lot with this supplement. Meaning I'm less likely to panic as often over small things that would set me off when I'm in public at a store or someplace. It has helped reduce some physical symptoms of anxiety. It has made me feel more confident, and more willing to try.

I'm glad you posted about this!


----------



## Caedmon (Dec 14, 2003)

Just FYI. This webpage shows the results of about 8 placebo-controlled studies on either depression or bipolar, most of them positive.

Note that all the studies were done on fish oil and not flax seed oil. Flax seed contains a lot of omega-6s as well and therefore the omega-6s compete for places in the enzyme chain to form parts of the neuronal cell membrane; Dr. Phelps believes (and I'm starting to come around to this conclusion as well) that flax would thus be inferior; at any rate there aren't studies showing it to be useful, so if you're interested in exploring the phospholipid health of your brain, at this point fish oil is the way to do it.

Scrotacles posted this article here in the Nutrition forum but it is worthy of a second pasting:

*Red cell membrane omega-3 fatty acids are decreased in nondepressed patients with social anxiety disorder.*
Eur Neuropsychopharmacol. 2005 Oct 20;

Green P, Hermesh H, Monselise A, Marom S, Presburger G, Weizman A.

The "phospholipid hypothesis" attributes a pathophysiologic role to the polyunsaturated fatty acid (PUFA) composition of phospholipids in depression. The aim of the present study was to determine whether the hypothesis is relevant to social anxiety disorder (SAD). The study sample consisted of 27 untreated, nondepressed patients with SAD (DSM-IV) and 22 controls. Severity of SAD was assessed with the Liebowitz Social Anxiety Scale (LSAS). Erythrocyte PUFA concentrations were measured by gas-liquid chromatography. Concentrations of most n-3 PUFAs were lower in the patients: 18:3n-3 by 32% (p<0.002), 20:3n-3 by 34%, 20:5n-3 by 36% (all p<0.001) and 22:6n-3 by 18% (p=0.002). No significant differences were observed in other fatty acids. Significant inverse correlations were obtained between levels of n-3 PUFAs and LSAS scores. In conclusion, the phospholipid hypothesis may apply to SAD, thereby opening new therapeutic options. The robust relationship between low erythrocyte n-3 PUFA concentrations and SAD justifies exploration of relevant neuropathophysiological mechanisms.


----------



## Amelia (Nov 24, 2003)

Caedmon said:


> I find that enterically coated fish oil pills, bought in bulk, give me the best bang for my dollar without side effects.......The big range I've seen is that you should take anywhere from 1.5-6 grams per day of combined EPA and DHA. EPA and DHA are the active ingredients. It's not "1.5-6 g of fish oil", it's 1.5-6 g of EPA/DHA. That may mean taking many pills per day, so if you don't swallow pills well then maybe the oil (fish or flax seed) is a better choice.
> 
> So far I think that most people will do best at a range of about 3-5 grams of EPA/DHA."


This is a really interesting post, Caedmon. But your points about upping the dose of fish/flax oil reminded me of something I'd heard before. Apparently, consuming a lot of omega-3 is risky.

Here's what the FDA says:

"Q: What happens if I consume more the recommend amounts of omega-3 fatty acids?

A: Some scientific studies show that consumption levels well over 3 grams per day may lead to excessive bleeding. Therefore, FDA recommends that consumption not exceed 3 grams per day from all food sources."
http://www.cfsan.fda.gov/~dms/labo3qa.html#howmuch


----------



## Caedmon (Dec 14, 2003)

It does thin the blood somewhat, although I think aspirin does so more. But yeah, if you have blood clotting problems or something like that, I would at least check with your doc. :thanks


----------



## perfectlycalm (Nov 15, 2005)

When I first started to take omega 3 fish oil, I did a little experiment. I had already been taking a more expensive higher quality fish oil, but I wanted to know if there was a difference in how they tasted. Because I've always heard of how bad cod liver oil tasted, and the higher quality fish oil I had been taking I actually like the taste of it. I cut open the capsules and drink them, it's too hard to swallow them. They don't have a lot of flavor or taste bad, they have a fish taste but it doesn't taste terrible. But my mom had bought some lower priced fish oil ones and I tried to taste one of those it was nasty tasting and I can see now why you do get what you pay for in many ways, I wouldn't want to put something like that in my body. The lower priced one tasted like paint remover. 

For those of you who take fish oil, I heard that you should refrigerate the fish oil to keep it fresher.


----------



## Caedmon (Dec 14, 2003)

As an update, my baseline anxiety, depression, and irritability have all improved since taking fish oil. Post hoc, maybe not proper hoc, but it's encouraging. 

Reading more on the subject, apparently in some animal studies, O3s act to potently increase dopamine in the frontal cortex, moreso than I thought. There are differing numbers but they hover around a 35-55% difference in O3 optimization vs. just O6s, which is actually very robust. The data on D2 blocking in the striatum is conflicting, so I don't know how potent O3s would be for psychosis, but that's from limited studies anyway. It doesn't seem to affect glucose amounts in the brain. Just sort of FYI. 

Basically I find the data very encouraging for depression, bipolar, and social anxiety (among anxiety disorders in particular), and less so for schizophrenia.


----------



## ABetterTomorrow (May 17, 2005)

Great post caedmon. I see you in the nutrition section often so I assume you lift weights. Dont forget the countless benefits Omegas and EFA's have throughout many bodily functions. Production of horomones and insulin sensitivity are two that are extremely important.

I suppliment with fish and flax oil too, but I never stay consistant for 3 months time. I am very interested on how your trial progresses so keep us informed.


----------



## Caedmon (Dec 14, 2003)

ABetterTomorrow said:


> Great post caedmon. I see you in the nutrition section often so I assume you lift weights. Dont forget the countless benefits Omegas and EFA's have throughout many bodily functions. Production of horomones and insulin sensitivity are two that are extremely important.


That's very true. They can help lower your cholesterol and improve joint function too.


----------



## mobile363 (Apr 11, 2004)

I did a 12-page research essay on essential fatty acids.

My conclusion: If you don't take Omega3's daily, you are crazy.

Here is one of the better articles I came across

http://www.teenbodybuilding.com/derek38.htm

Thanks Caedmon for this enlightening post 

My goal is to start documenting how this stuff actually helps me, but its difficult to set up a control experiment. So I just take the stuff cause I know it helps. It drastically reduced my anxiety. I feel as though I exercise better when I take it. And heck, who knows what else is does for me, but its great.


----------



## Hopeless05 (Jan 3, 2006)

I am very glad to see this thread at the top of the Nutrition / Supplement section. =)

I heard about Omega-3 and it's possible effects on mental health for the first time today on another forum and decided to do some research. I pretty much agree with all of the information you have presented. It was very good to point out the FDA's recommended daily intake (3g). However, I would like to see what studies have shown this. I have heard that many take much more than this amount, and hear that eskimos may consume as much as 18g a day from fish.

Anyway, I am kind of excited to try this out for myself. I have had social anxiety for just over a year now and am tired of medications that do not seem to provide any help. There appears to be potential in this supplement. Note that I say supplement as by no means is this to be tried as a substitute for any current medications people may be on.

From the little bit of reading that I have done so far I hear that it is a good idea to take more EPA than DFA and that EPA appears to be the active ingredient for mood in Omega-3 (sorry, as I have no sources for any of my claims either).


----------



## jc/sc/anxiety22 (Dec 11, 2005)

I took 0mega 3 fish oil supplements 1000 mg and above 300 mg of DHA and EPA for over 5 months. It made my muscle tone improve, made me recover after my workouts no soreness. It also improved my skin and my rheumatoid arthritis symtpoms and knee pain. I also felt it improved my cognitive function as my IQ score rose substantially after supplementation. However, honestly, i felt absolutely NO effect for my SA, i was still anxious when i would go outside. When i combined it with 5htp, was when it helped, but my mental attitude of SA and worry was still there. It's good as an anti-inflammatory, and many other heart and health benfits, even alzheimer's.


----------



## mobile363 (Apr 11, 2004)

c0 said:


> Caedmon said:
> 
> 
> > ABetterTomorrow said:
> ...


some will argue, but personally I think Omega 6 and 9 are not needed. Omega 6 is in almost every kind of oil. Canola, corn, etc whereas Omega 9 is not an essential fatty acid since the body makes its own. You have to find the balance between all 3, but make sure you are not taking too much of Omega 6 because it wont benefit you.


----------



## Hopeless05 (Jan 3, 2006)

I agree. From what I've read most people get as much Omega-6 as they need from the average diet. I don't think any supplement for this would be necessary (at least not in comparison to how deficient many of us are of Omega-3).


----------



## Hopeless05 (Jan 3, 2006)

Here is an interesting article that has a lot of good information about Omega-3. All of the information provided in it has sources.

http://www.mercola.com/2004/feb/14/omeg ... ession.htm


----------



## Reactor81 (Jun 16, 2005)

I started with Omega 3 about 4 days ago and I already see improvements. Could be placebo but I believe not. I've not eaten any fish in a loong time so it's probably real.
I'm less anxious, depressed and I'm beginning to feel the "flow" of life!
:cig 
Brainfog is also a big problem for me and that also improved so my thoughts have been a little clearer.
So I would advice those who aren't eatin lots of FISH to try it out, It's cheap too


----------



## jason (Jan 2, 2005)

take a look at it
http://fishoil.atspace.com
it seem i am slowly falling in love with fish oil
will be getting it at my pharmancy store later on


----------



## Caedmon (Dec 14, 2003)

Update: month 3, great success. Have titrated off Ripserdal and Valium. I give it two thumbs up for my anxiety, psychosis, and mood stabilization and one thumb up for depression.

I buy enterically coated fish oil. Each capsule contains 180 mg EPA and 120 mg DHA - 300 mg total. To get my daily allowance of 3 g, I have to take ten capsules. (300 x 10 = 3000 mg or 3 g.)

I split this up into 3 doses: 3 caps in the morning (along with my mulitvitamin). 3 caps at lunch with my Vitamin C pill. 4 caps at night with a Vitamin E pill. 

The reason here is that fish oil can be too easily oxidized. I take an antioxidant vitamin to help prevent that. This increases bioavailability and helps your body utilize it.


----------



## jason (Jan 2, 2005)

i went to the http://fishoil.atspace.com today again and it get updated with another research saying it reduces and aid in recovery for cancer patient using chemotherapy. I am getting really interested in it since it does improve physical strength, sex, fat loss and from what research on the net, it seems to even thinning the blood and thus improve blood circulation. I kinda trust those clinical researchs they had done. I went to the Omega fish oil $2.09 in the advertisement banner there. Anybody wants to mass order from there? Only the shipping fee is a concern and if there is lots of them to share in the mass order,it would be so much cheaper than buying it on the stores.. I aim to get cheap and good deal...


----------



## Caedmon (Dec 14, 2003)

Here is more updated info on fish oil benefits (full texts):

Omega-3 Fatty Acids in Inflammation and Autoimmune Diseases
http://www.jacn.org/cgi/content/full/21/6/495

Omega-3 fatty acids and major depression: A primer for the mental health professional
http://www.pubmedcentral.gov/articleren ... d=15535884


----------



## seattleguy35 (Dec 14, 2005)

Caedmon,

Is it better to purchase only Omega-3 or get a bottle that has all Omega-3, Omega-6 and Omega-9

SeattleGuy35


----------



## Caedmon (Dec 14, 2003)

I am not sure of any advantage to supplementing with omega-6 or -9. N-6's are "essential" but are widely available in western diets; n-9's are not considered essential. Since the purpose of omega-3 supplementation is to change the ratio in favor of more n-3 vs. n-6, it makes sense to me to just take n-3s (omega-3s).


----------



## ladybugs (Jun 14, 2006)

I tried to taking a high-quality fish oil, but it unfortunately made my skin breakout -- something you would not expect to happen to a woman my age. 

:con


----------



## girl2 (Jun 25, 2006)

argh! 

so i've been taking omega 3's for a while now, but i've been taking flax seed oil! i had no idea that there was a difference between flax and fish.

i hate the fish pills because i feel like they make my breath and throat feel a bit fishy--has anybody else had this problem?

if there was a way to switch to a fish oil that didn't affect the way i felt, hygiene-wise, i'd SO be down. 

otherwise, is it completely pointless to keep taking the flax seed oil supplements? 

<3,
girl2


----------



## Caedmon (Dec 14, 2003)

Hi girl2, I take enterically coated fish oil and this takes care of the fish breath. It also helps if I take it with fatty meals. Some people take fish oil as a liquid, combined with some kind of flavoring - I haven't tried this, but that might help. Just so long as it's not cod liver oil (which contains too-high levels of certain vitamins).

Flax seed oil has some heart benefits, so, it's not completely useless. 

I'm sure I needn't tell you, but do refrigerate flax. Linoleic acid does not age well - if it ages, it oxidizes into a liquid version of linoleum (notice the similar word!) which of course is probably not very good for you.


----------



## jc/sc/anxiety22 (Dec 11, 2005)

I take 500 mg EPA and 210 DHA from Jarrow's Fish Oil, combined with zinc, the supplement anxius and organic milk with vitamin D. I have a question however. Since i drink milk and milk is a blood clotter and i take vitamin E and omega 3 which thin the blood could this combo be dangerous. I've heard that blood thinners and blood clotters such as milk shouldn't be combined as they could lead to mini strokes in the brain leading to speech impairments and stroke. Does anyone know if this is true? I feel this regimen has been working well for me, but i'm worried about the blood thinning of the omega 3's and vitamin E when combined with the organic milk which i drink for tryptophan and it also calms me. :stu


----------



## Caedmon (Dec 14, 2003)

jc/sc/anxiety22 said:


> Since i drink milk and milk is a blood clotter and i take vitamin E and omega 3 which thin the blood could this combo be dangerous. I've heard that blood thinners and blood clotters such as milk shouldn't be combined as they could lead to mini strokes in the brain leading to speech impairments and stroke. Does anyone know if this is true?


I don't see it being an issue, but I'm not sure. :stu I have not heard that milk has blood-clotting properties. I imagine they would be minimal in the presence of substantial omega-3 supplementation. Thinner blood, however, is usually better wrt preventing cardiovascular disease.

Most transient ischemic attacks are caused by plaques which had built up in the cardiovascular system and break free, making their way to arteries in the brain. One of the best ways to prevent buildups of these plaques is to keep your blood pressure, glucose, and body fat at healthy levels. (Exercise!) Another thing which may substantially decrease the risk is intake of omega-3s.


----------



## jasonz (Apr 11, 2004)

anyone has great success with fish oil so far???


----------



## jakejohnson007 (Jul 27, 2006)

i'm going to start taking upwards of 3g a day and i'll try to post back weekly. I previously took 1 pill (< 300 mg) a day but did not experience noticable change. However, 10 times as much Omega-3 may be significant.


----------



## idonthave_SA (Mar 6, 2005)

also think about lowering your intake of omega6, since the problem
is tied with the ratio omega3/6...
if you take in less omega 6 , you need less omega 3 to
have the same effects

go to http://www.mercola.com for more information


----------



## lilly (Mar 22, 2006)

I've decided to give Omega-3 a go so I bought odourless ones. I'm having 2000 mg a day with breakfast. I thought I'd give this a go before thinking about medication and see if I can still avoid pharmacy drugs maybe - maybe wishful thinking!


----------



## DavidPT40 (Jun 11, 2006)

I just bought a bulk container (1 gallon) of liquid omega-3 fatty acids. 1 ounce= 4 grams of EPA. 

I made a fruit smoothy with 1/4th cup of omega 3 in it (total of 8 grams EPA/DHA). I definately notice the beta-blocker effects of high doses of omega-3. Stabilized heart-beat, normal voice, etc. And thats after drinking a mountain dew and a huge cup of coffee. The smoothy I made did have a slightly fishy aftertaste. But I didn't like having to use so much fruit and orange juice to make it. Might as well have eaten a 5lb bag of sugar. 

The next omega-3 smoothy I make will contain lots of lemon juice, and maybe a banana and soymilk, and probably 4 grams of EPA.

The bulk container of omega-3 I bought did undergo a purification process, but it isn't pharmeceutical grade. But its made solely from a fish called "Menhaden", that supposedly do not become contaminated due to their surface water feeding habits.


----------



## lilly (Mar 22, 2006)

Well I've dropped back from 2000 mg to 1000 mg a day of fish oil omega-3 in the mornings (the odourless one!) as I was feeling sick on 2000.
What I've noticed is less body tension as I usually suffer a lot from that as a part of gad I think. I'm wondering if this is all in my mind or it is really working! Anyway I'm gonna keep taking this stuff but don't know about upping the dose.


----------



## inactive (Sep 27, 2005)

i take a capsule of omega 3 from a bottle a day and have definitely found that my mood is much better and i have less anxiety. its kinda miraculous i cant believe it. ive only recently started it though so i hope it doesnt wear off.


----------



## BMSMA1A2B3 (Apr 7, 2006)

I take a Omega 3 / Omega 6 / Omega 9 every day. Not sure if it's doing anything....


----------



## Vic (Aug 9, 2006)

You probably only need omega 3...the 6 and 9 are probably counteracting the 3 which your body probably needs more of.


----------



## sellingdreams (Apr 16, 2005)

Is there any particular kind or brand you guys recommend? I was thinking of picking up a generic store brand the other day, but decided not to because I don't want to buy something that really does nothing. What are the higher end kinds?


----------



## Nae (Nov 10, 2003)

Not sure if this has been mentioned but foods also contain omega-3s. 

Some foods that contain a high percentage of omega-3:

salmon
tuna
walnuts
flaxseeds
soybeans
scallops
olive oil (uncooked afaik, cooking olive oil can destroy its healthful ingredients)

I believe walnuts are at #1, with just a handful supplying you with a considerable %dv of omega 3s your body needs.

I also take fish oil. I can't say I notice any positive effects on my mental health problems, but I take em for their other health benefits in the first place.


----------



## Beggiatoa (Dec 25, 2004)

*bump


----------



## sawyoushine (Nov 21, 2008)

Been taking fish oil for a few weeks now, and I gotta say I'm feeling quite well. Less depressed for sure, not moping about as much. Those digestive enzymes are really helping the nutrients absorb into my system. I'm glad that I decided to join this forum and not go the therapy/ medication route. People need to try these things before giving up, therapy should be a last resort. Plus you learn tons of useful information. Best.


----------



## demian1 (Dec 11, 2006)

I've been taking fish oil on almost a daily bases for the last few months. I found out about their possible mood enhancing effects from a dietitian friend of mine. I haven't specifically noticed any mood effects as far as O3s are concerned, as I've been on other psychiatric medications for many years now, with good overall results.


----------



## ju_pa (Sep 21, 2008)

I just overdosed with Omega-3 I took 1 or 2 tablespoons 5 hours ago and now I took 1 tablespoons. I am feeling sleepy. My memory is reaaaly bad right now. And need to put lots of energy to my fingers to type these letters here. There was daily dose on the bottle: 5ml which I thought is one tablespoon. So in generally I took 30-45ml Omega-3 for first day. 30ml contains 8130mg of Omega-3 where is 3810mg EPA and 2610mg of DHA.

Does anyone have any ideas for me to take right now or should I just rest and drink water. 8g of Omega-3 is not that high dose but it's the first time I took it and I am a bit worried. At the moment I am feeling sleepiness, lots of it and bad memory due to sleepiness. Maybe a small headache too.


----------



## Beggiatoa (Dec 25, 2004)

Ju_pa,

It could be a healing side effect. I dose with 2-6 tablespoons of the stuff everyday and never have a problem. In fact, It always improves my mood and cognition almost instantly. 

I would listen to your body and rest!


----------



## ju_pa (Sep 21, 2008)

Beggiatoa said:


> Ju_pa,
> 
> It could be a healing side effect. I dose with 2-6 tablespoons of the stuff everyday and never have a problem. In fact, It always improves my mood and cognition almost instantly.
> 
> I would listen to your body and rest!


I noticed that budwig protocol made me sleepy but not omega-3 (tried budwig protocol because I hear it had cognitive benefits). Omega-3 has done good for me. Better frame of mind and better thinking.

I wanted to ask if you, Beggioata, take omega-3 with something ? Right now I am taking it with apple juice (I have omega-3 in bottle) but is there some great combo to take omega-3 with ?


----------



## homer (Nov 23, 2008)

I've been reading up on omega 3 and I decided it will improve my health and maybe improve my anxiety. My old diet have very little omega 3 in it at all, so I'm trying to change my diet as well as taking some supplements. I happen to love salmon, so I'm going to try to eat more of it.


----------



## Hmmmm.. (Jan 4, 2009)

I started taking omega 3 about a year ago and i can vouch for its effectiveness. Initially i was taking around 4g's of high quality omega 3 daily (the Omax3 brand) and did notice that i was generally calmer. It definitely wasnt just my imagination.

I eventually reduced my dose to about 2g a day (mainly because its quite expenisive to maintain a high dosage) but when i take 2 capsules at once i notice it havin a subtle calming effect on me.

I've recently changed to a slightly cheaper brand called Minami MorEpa, which is also very high quality. I dont know about the effectiveness of the cheaper omega3 capsules as I personally haven't tried them. 

There was a recent news article in the UK about the effectiveness of Omega3, and which brands were recommened. It can be found here..

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/a...oil-supplement-good--load-old-codswallop.html


----------



## ju_pa (Sep 21, 2008)

Hmmmm.. said:


> I started taking omega 3 about a year ago and i can vouch for its effectiveness. Initially i was taking around 4g's of high quality omega 3 daily (the Omax3 brand) and did notice that i was generally calmer. It definitely wasnt just my imagination.
> 
> I eventually reduced my dose to about 2g a day (mainly because its quite expenisive to maintain a high dosage) but when i take 2 capsules at once i notice it havin a subtle calming effect on me.
> 
> ...


Omega 3 has helped me alot too. Just keep in mind that Omega-3 that has no Vitamin E added can go rancid because it oxidates fast. If it's rancid it increases the amount of free radicals inside your body. So if your omega 3 hasn't Vitamin E added buy Vitamin E in capsules.

I bought RRR-α-Tocopherol with 147mg in each capsule. There are also "Gamma" Vitamin E but studies have shown that Gamma destroys animal cells.


----------



## Hmmmm.. (Jan 4, 2009)

ju_pa said:


> Omega 3 has helped me alot too. Just keep in mind that Omega-3 that has no Vitamin E added can go rancid because it oxidates fast. If it's rancid it increases the amount of free radicals inside your body. So if your omega 3 hasn't Vitamin E added buy Vitamin E in capsules.


i wasn't aware of that. thanks


----------

